# Combat 7 Vintage



## Aquavit

Anyone seen this, I've only just noticed it on the new website:

Combat



A no-date simple three hander sans bezel and with a solid caseback, just what I've been looking for from Glycine.

Only slight quibbles are the size at 41mm and the "AM Combat" text on the dial, otherwise it's a big winner for me |>


----------



## Triton9

Keeping at 39mm will be best especially for a non bezel watch. Does it come with drill lug?


----------



## Aquavit

Triton9 said:


> Keeping at 39mm will be best especially for a non bezel watch. Does it come with drill lug?


Agreed, 39mm would be perfect size.

The website info is lacking in detail so not sure about the drilled lugs, would be nice and Glycines usually do have them.


----------



## Uwe W.

Aquavit said:


> Only slight quibbles are the size at 41mm


I agree. Wish it was 44 mm... ;-)



Aquavit said:


> and the "AM Combat" text on the dial


Definitely agree with that too. What's up with Glycine lately, and this obsession with putting AM PM markings on the dial?


----------



## LH2

I like it, but would prefer no 'AM' on the dial. 

If it's using the same case as my older Combat 7, then the lugs are indeed drilled.


----------



## creepshow

Very nice looking watch. I have the 43mm combat 6 and im starting to feel its too large.


----------



## Robotaz

Nice field watch.


----------



## GPTS

I have a 42mm combat 7, but would prefer nearer to 40mm, or to have 22mm lug width. That one looks great.


----------



## svarionman

Hi, anybody is aware if there is a Combat 7 Vintage model with Sapphire glass?

I thought that this model only comes out with Hesalite glass, but i asked to watchgooroo wich glass is mounted on the models they have in stock, as it was not specified in the auction, and they said it is sapphire.....seems strange to me...:think:


----------



## Cigarbob

svarionman said:


> Hi, anybody is aware if there is a Combat 7 Vintage model with Sapphire glass?
> 
> I thought that this model only comes out with Hesalite glass, but i asked to watchgooroo wich glass is mounted on the models they have in stock, as it was not specified in the auction, and they said it is sapphire.....seems strange to me...:think:


I thought part of the "vintage" was the Hesalite. It's possible that some were made with sapphire, but it's also possible that Watchgooroo is confusing this model with some of the other Combat 7 models that indeed have sapphire.


----------



## publandlord

Cigarbob said:


> I thought part of the "vintage" was the Hesalite. It's possible that some were made with sapphire, but it's also possible that Watchgooroo is confusing this model with some of the other Combat 7 models that indeed have sapphire.


This thread started two years ago, but there is no sapphire version of this exact watch. There is a Combat *6 *sapphire 43mm with 22mm lugs which kinda looks the same but it has a date and a domed sapphire:










The AM, by the way, doesn't refer to "ante meridien". If it did, it's in the wrong part of the dial, it should be on the right . It stands for AntiMagnetic, which is a term that was occasionally found on military-ish watches way back when. Not like the Milgauss or 1950s Railmaster, but with some electromagnetic shielding like a movement cover and no date window to let those horrible Gauss in. I once saw a 1960s Glycine Combat with this written on the dial but I can't find the picture again.


----------



## CBeeZ

Just picked one of these up. Will be my first piece without a date, but I'm pretty stoked on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps

Mine came in yesterday. It will be weekend watch.


----------



## CBeeZ

publandlord said:


> This thread started two years ago, but there is no sapphire version of this exact watch. There is a Combat *6 *sapphire 43mm with 22mm lugs which kinda looks the same but it has a date and a domed sapphire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AM, by the way, doesn't refer to "ante meridien". If it did, it's in the wrong part of the dial, it should be on the right. It stands for AntiMagnetic, which is a term that was occasionally found on military-ish watches way back when. Not like the Milgauss or 1950s Railmaster, but with some electromagnetic shielding like a movement cover and no date window to let those horrible Gauss in. I once saw a 1960s Glycine Combat with this written on the dial but I can't find the picture again.


Does this model actually have anti magnetic technology, or is the text only for "styling"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

Dunno. No mention of it was made in the marketing material and I don't know if it has an AntiMagnetic cover under the caseback.


----------



## sleeping dog

I believe the AM here actually means "Amministrazione Militare", or so I remember reading from a Glycine data sheet.


----------



## layer

sleeping dog said:


> I believe the AM here actually means "Amministrazione Militare", or so I remember reading from a Glycine data sheet.


Agreed.

I just got this watch last week for $299. It came with the Manufacturer's Guarantee and it does have a sapphire crystal.

They are practically paying us to wear these watches! b-)


----------



## publandlord

sleeping dog said:


> I believe the AM here actually means "Amministrazione Militare", or so I remember reading from a Glycine data sheet.


Interesting! Different explanation to the one I'd read before, I wonder why the chose Italian for this, as Glycine is in the French-speaking part of Switzerland and the general watch design is of an American field watch.

BTW here is an Altus (made by Glycine - they owned the name) field watch - looks like it was issued to the US military. It's clear where the design of the modern version is from.










Photo added... d'oh


----------



## isitauthentic

I picked this guy up about 6 months ago from the Gooroo and Sapphire is the glass on both ends, I went with the stainless steel band though, same price, 299.99.
I love the details on this cream version!!!!


----------



## isitauthentic

AM on the black dial might mean AutoMatic.
On mine it just says automatic but you see where I am coming from.


----------



## svarionman

layer said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I just got this watch last week for $299. It came with the Manufacturer's Guarantee and it does have a sapphire crystal.
> 
> They are practically paying us to wear these watches! b-)


So you confirm that the Combat 7 Vintage currently on sale from watchgooroo are with Sapphire crystal?
Good for you....cause i can't find on the web infomration about this model coming with sapphire glass.

Concerning the AM, i support the "automatic" explanation.....i'm italian and "Amministrazione Militare" sounds weird and refers to no specific military unit or department.


----------



## Patagonico

Just arrived... with plexy.


----------



## globetrotta

isitauthentic said:


> I picked this guy up about 6 months ago from the Gooroo and Sapphire is the glass on both ends, I went with the stainless steel band though, same price, 299.99.
> I love the details on this cream version!!!![/QUOTE


----------



## globetrotta

Absolutely love this watch best price I can find is $700 at Gnomon watch...where did you say you got this was it second hand? $300 is a kiler price. By time I pay exchnage it will be $1000...bit steep but like finer things in life you just have to have them. If you ever want to sell email me ASAP lucky chap.


----------



## tylehman

globetrotta said:


> Absolutely love this watch best price I can find is $700 at Gnomon watch...where did you say you got this was it second hand? $300 is a kiler price. By time I pay exchnage it will be $1000...bit steep but like finer things in life you just have to have them. If you ever want to sell email me ASAP lucky chap.


watchgooroo is an ebay seller here in the US that is selling off old stock as an AD. sometimes as much as 85% off. i got this one for under $300.







i don't see that exact one anymore.
also the "or Best Offer" is how you get to the actual lower prices in most cases.


----------



## Dive watch lover

Jomashop also has combat 7's for maybe a tad more than gooroo. [I've never trusted ebay for watches, for some reason.] The model above is $299 and the vintage is $319. I'm VEEEEERY close to pulling the trigger, even tho I also just picked up a Base 22 airman for a measly $695!

The interesting thing about the Jomashop offerings is that they say it has a manufacturer's guarantee!


----------



## karwath

Dive watch lover said:


> The interesting thing about the Jomashop offerings is that they say it has a manufacturer's guarantee!


I have purchased a few Gylcines from Jomashop. Sometimes the price is better than what Watchgooroo will take as a best offer, but usually you can get a better price with Watchgooroo. Sometimes the Jomashop watches are coming with the warranty card stamped by the company that sells under the Watchgooroo name on ebay. It appears Jomashop is selling stock that has passed through Watchgooroo.


----------



## plazzi

Here's mine plexi









Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z90a40 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Candide




----------



## ccm123

Looks really nice and solid.


----------



## plazzi

Morning sun









Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z90a40 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie

I have this model, does everyone else's have an intention on the side of the bezel? Maybe this is for crystal removal? See picture


----------



## Dickie

I contacted Glycine, the tiny notch on the side is normal and used to remove bezel and crystal.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Good to know! I'm still considering grabbing one of these while the price is as low as it is. I'm just worried it'll be a lot of overlap with a Khaki Field Mechanical I have already.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## plazzi

To help you make up your mind 









Poslano sa mog Lenovo P2a42 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

Dickie said:


> I contacted Glycine, the tiny notch on the side is normal and used to remove bezel and crystal.


I did not see this notch on my Combat 7.


----------



## backpacker416

Does this have a screw down crown? Sorry if I missed this.


----------



## plazzi

Nope, Just push pull

Poslano sa mog Lenovo P2a42 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## backpacker416

Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## backpacker416

Can anyone post a side profile, is it a domed plexi? Was thinking about a Hamilton, but dont want a date feature. Thanks


----------



## publandlord

backpacker416 said:


> Can anyone post a side profile, is it a domed plexi? Was thinking about a Hamilton, but dont want a date feature. Thanks


It is slightly domed, but not a top-hat style. You can easily see the profile in most pictures of the watch.

FWIW mine also has the notch in the side of the bezel.


----------



## MDob

Curious why the Glycene website doesn't list this model? Tried to post the link, but I'm still too new. ;-)


----------



## tylehman

the ones shown in this thread are discontinued models from before Glycine was bought by Invicta. the new catalog has a simplified suite of watches.


----------



## MDob

plazzi said:


> Here's mine plexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z90a40 koristeći Tapatalk


Is that the stock strap? Can't tell if that is the green version that comes with it?


----------



## plazzi

No, it's beige color two piece nato.

Poslano sa mog Lenovo P2a42 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## plazzi

Summer setup


----------



## filthyj24

I'm going to wax poetic here for a bit on my now three day old Glycine Combat 6 vintage. Let me start out saying this is the fourth Glycine I've owned (two combat subs and the combat 7 vintage)

My first automatic watch was a Hamilton Khaki Titanium Auto and that watch will always hold a special place with me. However I found myself too afraid to actually wear it and enjoy it for exactly that reason. I knew I liked the field watch style and automatic movements, but as a LEO with two kids I don't have the money to replace a $500+ watch on a whim if it gets broken on duty.

Besides that, all new Hamiltons come with that bastardized eta 2824-2 they're calling the H-10. I purchased a Khaki King from Amazon with this movement thinking it could be a cheaper alternative to the titanium auto. It was awful by comparison. The second hand looked like it was having a seizure due to the slower beat rate and the action of the crown felt very gritty.

With new Hamiltons being out of the question I looked elsewhere. I saw the combat 7 vintage and fell in love with the look, however a few things really bothered me. Number one would have to be the lack of date, I thought I would adjust but never could. Next, for its size the watch seemed quite thick. For how I wear my watches (inside of the wrist) the slimmer the better. Next, I was worried about scratches on the non Sapphire display. Lastly, call me a pervert but I like to be able to take a look at my watches goods every now and again...I wanted an exhibition case back. I only had the 7 vintage for about two hours before it got packed up and sent back.

Fast forward a few watches, (including a Citizen promaster PMD56-2951 and a non vintage 43mm combat) and a little time and enter the Combat 6 vintage: 43mm, 22mm lugs, 11mm thickness (wears much thinner) date window, Sapphire, and see through caseback. Now to be fair, I knew this watch existed when I bought the 7 vintage, however it was not available at the doorbuster prices like the other glycines at the time. It was going for $800 vs the $289 I paid for the 7.

Prices finally came down so I jumped at first opportunity and I couldn't be happier. With the exception of the logo (which I can live with) It fixes everything I didn't like about the 7 vintage.


----------



## MDob

I picked up a Combat 7 Vintage a few weeks ago and noticed it seems to look even thicker than the measurement. I thought it was just my wrist, but your comments seem to concur with my findings. Also miss the date and display case, but got it from Jomashop for $300...

Similar opinion on the Hamilton H10 movement. Looked more like a quartz more than an automatic...


----------



## filthyj24

MDob said:


> I picked up a Combat 7 Vintage a few weeks ago and noticed it seems to look even thicker than the measurement. I thought it was just my wrist, but your comments seem to concur with my findings. Also miss the date and display case, but got it from Jomashop for $300...
> 
> Similar opinion on the Hamilton H10 movement. Looked more like a quartz more than an automatic...


Depending on the condition, you could probably flip it, buy a 6 and come out even.


----------



## Naturalmass

Nice. Is that the 41 or 43mm?


----------



## Naturalmass

plazzi said:


> Summer setup


----------



## Buffalo_Hump

I'm really hot for this watch as it ticks a lot of boxes for my next time piece. The only thing that could improve it is if they brought out a stealth version!


----------

